# CUPS doesn't print PostScript anymore

## cyberpatrol

Since one of the last `emerge -uDN world` I can't print text files with the option -o number-up=2 and PostScript files anymore.

The file which shall be printed is placed into the printing queue. Cups seems to do something with the file but it's not printed and also not deleted from the queue.

I guess it's related to Ghostscript because - I'm not sure but I think - that this occurs since ghostscript-afpl was changed to ghostscript-gpl.

This is my /var/log/cups/error_log in the debug level for one print job:

```
I [05/Jul/2006:01:52:48 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading printer HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP...

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 126 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 127 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 128 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 129 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 130 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 131 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 132 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 133 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 134 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 135 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 136 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 137 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 138 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 139 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 140 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 141 from cache...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Loading job 142 from cache...

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 0...

I [05/Jul/2006:01:54:17 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 2...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost (Domain)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 6

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost (Domain)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:44 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 6

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost (Domain)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:48 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 6

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost (Domain)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 6

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost (Domain)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST /printers/HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] print_job: request file type is text/plain.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] add_job: requesting-user-name="root"

I [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 143.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 143.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Job 143 queued on "HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP" by "root".

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Job 143 hold_until = 0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] argv[0]="HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] argv[1]="143"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] argv[2]="root"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] argv[3]="textfile"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] argv[4]="1"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] argv[5]="printer-state-change-time=1151632605 printer-state-reasons=none printer-type=167964 media=A4 outputorder=reverse number-up=2 prettyprint job-uuid=urn:uuid:5041acca-dc52-3f5b-6f51-e70834c0957d"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00143-001"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@darkstar.galaxy.all"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.1"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[17]="LANG=en_US"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP.ppd"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=text/plain"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=hp:/usb/DeskJet_960C?serial=MY1BP1C1GXRO"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[22]="PRINTER=HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP"

I [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/texttops (PID 9397) for job 143.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9398) for job 143.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 9399) for job 143.

I [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 9400) for job 143.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 6

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] Page = 595x842; 10,36 to 585,833

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[10] = Courier-BoldOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[11] = Courier-Oblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[12] = Helvetica

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[13] = Helvetica-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[14] = Helvetica-BoldOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[15] = Helvetica-Narrow

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[16] = Helvetica-Narrow-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[17] = Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[18] = Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[19] = Helvetica-Oblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[20] = NewCenturySchlbk-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[21] = NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[22] = NewCenturySchlbk-Italic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[23] = NewCenturySchlbk-Roman

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[24] = Palatino-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[25] = Palatino-BoldItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[26] = Palatino-Italic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[27] = Palatino-Roman

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[28] = Symbol

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[29] = Times-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[30] = Times-BoldItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[31] = Times-Italic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[32] = Times-Roman

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[33] = ZapfChancery-MediumItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[34] = ZapfDingbats

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[10] = Courier-BoldOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[11] = Courier-Oblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[12] = Helvetica

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[13] = Helvetica-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[14] = Helvetica-BoldOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[15] = Helvetica-Narrow

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[16] = Helvetica-Narrow-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[17] = Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[18] = Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[19] = Helvetica-Oblique

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[20] = NewCenturySchlbk-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[21] = NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[22] = NewCenturySchlbk-Italic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[23] = NewCenturySchlbk-Roman

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[24] = Palatino-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[25] = Palatino-BoldItalic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[26] = Palatino-Italic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[27] = Palatino-Roman

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] ppd->fonts[28] = Symbol

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] Page = 595x842; 10,36 to 585,833

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %cupsRotation: 0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%Creator: texttops/CUPS v1.2.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%CreationDate: Wed 05 Jul 2006 01:55:57 AM CEST

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%Title: textfile

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%For: root

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%Pages: (atend)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Courier-Italic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%+ font Courier-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%+ font Courier

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%+ font Symbol

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%+ font Courier-Italic

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%+ font Courier-Bold

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%+ font Courier

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%+ font Symbol

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] %%EndComments

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:57 +0200] [Job 143] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost (Domain)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 126...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 127...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 128...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 129...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 130...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 131...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 132...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 133...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 134...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 135...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 136...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 137...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 138...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 139...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 140...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 141...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] Loading attributes for job 142...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:58 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.16 $ running...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Parsing PPD file ...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option ColorSpace

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option Resolution

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option PageSize

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option PageRegion

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option Model

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option PrintoutMode

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option InputSlot

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option ImageableArea

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option PaperDimension

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option Duplex

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option Quality

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Added option Font

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Parameter Summary

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] -----------------

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Spooler: cups

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Printer: HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_DeskJet_960C_HPLIP.ppd

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] ATTR file: 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Printer model: HP DeskJet 960C Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Job title: textfile

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] File(s) to be printed: 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] <STDIN>

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'printer-state-change-time=1151632605'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option printer-state-change-time=1151632605.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'printer-state-reasons=none'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option printer-state-reasons=none.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'printer-type=167964'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option printer-type=167964.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'media=A4'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'outputorder=reverse'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option outputorder=reverse.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'number-up=2'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option number-up=2.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'prettyprint'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown boolean option "prettyprint".

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:5041acca-dc52-3f5b-6f51-e70834c0957d'

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:5041acca-dc52-3f5b-6f51-e70834c0957d.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] ================================================

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] File: <STDIN>

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] ================================================

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Reading PostScript input ...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] -----------

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] PID 9397 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/texttops) exited with no errors.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Copying page 1...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] pagew = 575.6, pagel = 797.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] PageLeft = 9.7, PageRight = 585.3

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] PageTop = 833.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] pagew = 575.6, pagel = 797.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] PageLeft = 9.7, PageRight = 585.3

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] PageTop = 833.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Wrote 1 pages...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] PID 9398 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%EndProlog

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] -----------

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode High

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: PrintoutMode=High --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=High

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: PrintoutMode=High --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%EndSetup

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] -----------

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] New page:  (1) 1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] End of page header

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Flushing FIFO.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Starting renderer

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] JCL: <job data> 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] renderer PID kid4=9414

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="DESKJET 960" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r600 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=DESKJET 960' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r600' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

W [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] color pen has low ink

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Closing renderer

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Error: /undefined in --get--

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Operand stack:

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] --dict:142/200(L)--   ESPsave

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Execution stack:

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Dictionary stack:

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] --dict:1132/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:142/200(L)--

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Current allocation mode is local

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Last OS error: 2

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] GPL Ghostscript 8.54: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] renderer return value: 1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] renderer received signal: 1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] KID4 finished

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] KID4 exited with status 0

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] KID3 exited with status 3

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Renderer process finished

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Killing process 9413 (KID3)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] error: Bad file descriptor (9)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Error closing renderer

E [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] PID 9399 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] PID 9400 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp) exited with no errors.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] [Job 143] File 0 is complete.

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:02 +0200] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:03 +0200] Unloading job 143...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 126...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 127...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 128...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 129...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 130...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 131...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 132...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 133...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 134...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 135...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 136...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 137...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 138...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 139...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 140...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 141...

D [05/Jul/2006:01:57:05 +0200] Unloading job 142...
```

These are the packages I'm using:

cups-1.2.1-r2

hplip-1.6.6-r1

ghostscript-gpl-8.54

foomatic-db-20060601

foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060601

foomatic-filters-20060601

Of course I have all of these packages unmerged and remerged and configured cups completely new for my printer as it is described in the Gentoo Printing Guide.

My printer is a HP DeskJet 960C.

What can I do to solve this problem?

Can someone, please, help me?

----------

## idella4

I spy with my little eye.

I don't see enscript.

Its absence stopped my printer from working anyway.

----------

## cyberpatrol

enscript-1.6.4-r2 was installed, too, and I remerged it but still no luck. Still the same error.

Can it be that it has something to do with the new version of ghostscript-gpl or with the lot of new options which are set by the new cups version like printer-state-change-time=1151632605?

Unfortunately there's no ebuild for an older ghostscript version in the portage tree anymore so that I can't downgrade it to test it.

Btw, I've also tried some chmod, chown and chgrp but also without luck.

----------

## tuber

A while back I had a problem printing and my solution was to use ghostscript-esp instead of the other ones. Maybe this will help you.

----------

## idella4

tuber is probably right.  my version of gs is the same.javascript:emoticon(' :Wink: ')

----------

## cyberpatrol

Ok, it must be a bug in CUPS 1.2.1-r2 because now I have unmerged cups and the other printing software, downgraded cups to 1.1.23-r8 and remerged the other printing software in the same versions I posted above.

Now it works perfectly again.

So the reason seems not to be ghostscript-gpl primarily.

But after searching a while I'm pretty sure that the problem are the new lpoptions like printer-state-change-time.

These are the first error messages which I had admittedly ignored up to now because I thought that ghostscript could simply ignore unknown parameters which it gets from cups:

```
D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'printer-state-change-time=1151632605' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option printer-state-change-time=1151632605. 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'printer-state-reasons=none' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option printer-state-reasons=none. 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'printer-type=167964' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option printer-type=167964. 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'media=A4' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'outputorder=reverse' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option outputorder=reverse. 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'number-up=2' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option number-up=2. 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'prettyprint' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown boolean option "prettyprint". 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:5041acca-dc52-3f5b-6f51-e70834c0957d' 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:55:59 +0200] [Job 143] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:5041acca-dc52-3f5b-6f51-e70834c0957d.
```

So up to now I interpreted this error message as the first important error message:

```
D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Closing renderer 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Error: /undefined in --get-- 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Operand stack: 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] --dict:142/200(L)--   ESPsave 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Execution stack: 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval-- 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Dictionary stack: 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] --dict:1132/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:142/200(L)-- 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Current allocation mode is local 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Last OS error: 2 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] GPL Ghostscript 8.54: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] renderer return value: 1 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] renderer received signal: 1 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] tail process done writing data to STDOUT 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] KID4 finished 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] KID4 exited with status 0 

D [05/Jul/2006:01:56:00 +0200] [Job 143] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3
```

As I'm copying these error messages I'm just seeing that these error messages are also complaining about wrong parameters.

In the meantime I've searched for the first error messages about the unknown parameters and found bug STR #1791 in the bug tracker for CUPS which seems to confirm my presumption.

----------

## fabio-c

I experience exactly the same, although my error messages are a bit different:

```

D [23/Nov/2006:14:15:09 +0100] [Job 89] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [23/Nov/2006:14:15:09 +0100] [Job 89] Pondering option 'Copies=4'

D [23/Nov/2006:14:15:09 +0100] [Job 89] Pondering option 'InputSlot=Default'

D [23/Nov/2006:14:15:09 +0100] [Job 89] Pondering option 'PageSize=A4'

D [23/Nov/2006:14:15:09 +0100] [Job 89] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:b049e050-fda3-384f-4df8-316a49eedc41'

D [23/Nov/2006:14:15:09 +0100] [Job 89] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:b049e050-fda3-384f-4df8-316a49eedc41.

```

I'm using CUPS 1.2.6 though, with Ghostscript-ESP 8.15.3.

The only other error messages follow later in the logs:

```

D [23/Nov/2006:14:24:09 +0100] [Job 90] ESP Ghostscript 815.03: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [23/Nov/2006:14:24:09 +0100] [Job 90] renderer return value: 1

D [23/Nov/2006:14:24:09 +0100] [Job 90] renderer received signal: 1

D [23/Nov/2006:14:24:09 +0100] [Job 90] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [23/Nov/2006:14:24:09 +0100] [Job 90] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [23/Nov/2006:14:24:09 +0100] [Job 90] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

```

Same bug?

----------

## cyberpatrol

I don't know if your errors are the same bug but my bug is fixed since a while.

There was a bug report at CUPS bug tracker regarding the new options like printer-state-change-time which were public options and therefore also given to ghostscript as parameters. The CUPS developers already fixed this, so that these new options are now private, only for CUPS' internal tasks. I can't find the appropriate bug report anymore.

And now with at least cups-1.2.5 and ghostscript-gpl-8.54 I don't have the problems anymore. Btw., ghostscript-gpl is newer and has more and better features and support than ghostscript-esp as far as I know. Maybe you should try ghostscript-gpl-8.54.

----------

## fabio-c

 *cyberpatrol wrote:*   

> I don't know if your errors are the same bug but my bug is fixed since a while.
> 
> There was a bug report at CUPS bug tracker regarding the new options like printer-state-change-time which were public options and therefore also given to ghostscript as parameters. The CUPS developers already fixed this, so that these new options are now private, only for CUPS' internal tasks. I can't find the appropriate bug report anymore.
> 
> And now with at least cups-1.2.5 and ghostscript-gpl-8.54 I don't have the problems anymore. Btw., ghostscript-gpl is newer and has more and better features and support than ghostscript-esp as far as I know. Maybe you should try ghostscript-gpl-8.54.

 

Ghostscript-gpl-8.54 gives roughly the same error, this is the complete CUPS output with debug enabled:

```

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/LASERJET

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] add_job: requesting-user-name="fabio"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 94.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 94.

I [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Job 94 queued on "LASERJET" by "fabio".

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Job 94 hold_until = 0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] job-sheets=none,none

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] banner_page = 0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] argv[0]="LASERJET"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] argv[1]="94"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] argv[2]="fabio"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] argv[4]="1"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:0ef3da0a-6a97-3abb-7d69-682764408f3f"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00094-001"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@ethanol.catarinella.nl"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.6"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[17]="LANG=en_US"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/LASERJET.ppd"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=socket://laserjet.lan.catarinella.nl"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[22]="PRINTER=LASERJET"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] [Job 94] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/LASERJET"

I [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 31272) for job 94.

I [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 31273) for job 94.

I [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket (PID 31274) for job 94.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:13 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Connected to 192.168.1.103:9100 (IPv4)...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=4, use_bc=1)

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Page = 595x842; 18,14 to 577,828

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0 EPSF-3.0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %!PS-Adobe-3.0 EPSF-3.0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %%Pages: 0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %%Creator: Sun Microsystems, Inc.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %%Title: none

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %%CreationDate: none

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %%LanguageLevel: 2

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %%EndComments

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Before copy_setup - %%BeginSetup

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Copying page 1...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] pagew = 559.0, pagel = 813.2

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 577.0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] PageTop = 827.6, PageBottom = 14.4

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Parsing PPD file ...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option ColorSpace

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Resolution

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option PageSize

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option PageRegion

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Model

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option PrintoutMode

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option ImageableArea

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option PaperDimension

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option InputSlot

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Manualfeed

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Duplex

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Economode

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Copies

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option REt

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option TonerDensity

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option MPTray

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Quality

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Added option Font

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Parameter Summary

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] -----------------

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Spooler: cups

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Printer: LASERJET

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Shell: /bin/sh

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/LASERJET.ppd

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] ATTR file:

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Printer model: HP LaserJet 5 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Job title: Test Page

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] File(s) to be printed:

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] <STDIN>

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:0ef3da0a-6a97-3abb-7d69-682764408f3f'

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:0ef3da0a-6a97-3abb-7d69-682764408f3f.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] ================================================

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] File: <STDIN>

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] ================================================

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Reading PostScript input ...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] -----------

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%EndProlog

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] -----------

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Manualfeed Off

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Manualfeed=Off --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Manualfeed=Off

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Manualfeed=Off --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Off

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *REt Medium

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Medium

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *TonerDensity 5

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: TonerDensity=5 --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=5

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: TonerDensity=5 --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MPTray First

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: MPTray=First --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MPTray=First

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: MPTray=First --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%EndSetup

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] -----------

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] New page:  1 1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] End of page header

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Stopping search for page header options

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Found:

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] 272.61532 887.70906 l  286.04014 909.21911 l  300.83795 929.43245 l

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Starting renderer

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] JCL: %-12345X@PJL

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] @PJL SET RET=MEDIUM

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] @PJL SET DENSITY=5

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] @PJL SET MPTRAY=FIRST

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] <job data>

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] %-12345X@PJL RESET

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] renderer PID kid4=31279

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="HP LaserJet" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=HP LaserJet' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] Wrote 1 pages...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] PID 31272 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Closing renderer

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Error: /undefined in ESPwl

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Operand stack:

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94]

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Execution stack:

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Dictionary stack:

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] --dict:1132/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:72/200(L)--

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Current allocation mode is local

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Last OS error: 2

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] GPL Ghostscript 8.54: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] renderer return value: 1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] renderer received signal: 1

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] KID3 exited with status 3

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Renderer process finished

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Killing process 31278 (KID3)

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] error: Bad file descriptor (9)

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Error closing renderer

E [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] PID 31273 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Read 140 bytes of print data...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Wrote 140 bytes of print data...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Read 20 bytes of print data...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] Wrote 20 bytes of print data...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] KID4 finished

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] PID 31274 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket) exited with no errors.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] [Job 94] File 0 is complete.

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:15 +0100] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:16 +0100] Unloading job 94...

```

Beats me..  :Neutral: 

----------

## cyberpatrol

Well, I'm not a CUPS and ghostscript guru. So I have to admit that I really can't help you there. But I guess it's worth filing a bug report to the CUPS developers. And of course you should attach ghostscript's debug output to it.

Or maybe it depends on your lpoptions. I can remember that I sometimes had some problems with lpoptions like output-order=reverse, number-up=2, prettyprint=true etc. and combinations of them. So maybe you could play a bit with these options and see if it works with different settings.

----------

## wynn

 *fabio-c wrote:*   

> Ghostscript-gpl-8.54 gives roughly the same error, this is the complete CUPS output with debug enabled:
> 
> ```
> D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="HP LaserJet" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -
> 
> ...

 The "Error: /undefined in ESPwl" is explained here

In [Printing-user-hp] HP Laserjet 5 - Foomatic the solution given is *Quote:*   

> Make sure you use the PPD file shipped with the HPLIP version you are using. Update to the newest HPLIP from http://hplip.sf.net/ if in doubt.

 

----------

## fabio-c

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *fabio-c wrote:*   Ghostscript-gpl-8.54 gives roughly the same error, this is the complete CUPS output with debug enabled:
> 
> ```
> D [23/Nov/2006:18:06:14 +0100] [Job 94] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="HP LaserJet" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -
> 
> ...

 

I found that post too, but considering the fact that I:

- emerge -C'ed everything cups and foomatic related, and re-emerged it..

- removed all printers and added them again

- rebuilt ghostscript-esp, and now installed ghostscript-gpl

and:

ethanol ppd # equery belongs HP-LaserJet_5-hpijs.ppd

[ Searching for file(s) HP-LaserJet_5-hpijs.ppd in *... ]

net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r3 (/usr/share/ppd/HP-LaserJet_5-hpijs.ppd)

Thats the .ppd I use, it comes with the hplip thats installed.

The filedate:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26018 2006-11-23 14:38 HP-LaserJet_5-hpijs.ppd

It really is the correct .ppd.

Perhaps its worth mentioning that printing from OpenOffice, various Windows machines and Evince works fine, its just the "Print Test Page" from gnome-cups-manager that causes this.

I don't really know another way to test what exactly is causing this.

----------

## wynn

 *fabio-c wrote:*   

> its just the "Print Test Page" from gnome-cups-manager that causes this.

 madlcd says in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3736378.html#3736378  *Quote:*   

> Also the gnome-cups-manager test page seems to be generate an error now, but the testpage from the browser based cups manager works fine.

 Perhaps that doesn't matter if you can print a test page from localhost:631

----------

## fabio-c

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *fabio-c wrote:*   its just the "Print Test Page" from gnome-cups-manager that causes this. madlcd says in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3736378.html#3736378  *Quote:*   Also the gnome-cups-manager test page seems to be generate an error now, but the testpage from the browser based cups manager works fine. Perhaps that doesn't matter if you can print a test page from localhost:631

 

I hope so.  :Smile: 

In the meantime I'll keep an eye out for other people with this problem, if its really gnome-cups-manager they should fix it!  :Wink: 

I don't like anomalies! 

Thanks for your interest btw!

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *fabio-c wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep an eye out for other people with this problem, if its really gnome-cups-manager they should fix it! 

 

Brand new install today, same problem!    :Sad: 

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440546, but there is no status update.

----------

